

Ask HN: How would you find a designer? (We've already checked under the bed) - icey

Kirubakaran and I have been working on a bunch of projects lately and we've realized that we only have 8 of the 11 requisite secret herbs and spices to make software that is truly awesome. We've been on the hunt for a user interaction / designer sort of person to join us, and figured that a lot of people here are probably dealing with the same difficulties.<p>If you're a designer / UX person, and you're interested in some projects or starting up, post in here in and let everyone know what you're up to or what you're interested in.<p>If you're a hacker and you've had luck finding a UI wunderkind somewhere, tell everyone how!
======
sid
I can tell you how i found mine.

During highschool I had a friend who was always a design focused guy. He was
good at painting, drawing sketching, it was a natural ability

We went to uni together also and i did a CS degree whilst he did a general
science degree.At uni he did a few CS subjects and did a few electives that
involved drawin, painting sketching.

After uni we went our seperate ways for a while but when i started my startup
i needed a designer. I had someone in mind but my first choice had other
things going on so he wasnt available.

I called my mate who i knew from highschool. I called him because i knew he
had a general great eye for design, i knew he could code cause he did a few of
CS classes but i wasnt sure if he could use the design tools such as
photoshope, dreamweaver etc.

It took him about 6 - 8 weeks to get through the technicalities of photoshope
and various other tools but after he learnt the tricks he was off.

I noticed all he needed to learn was how to use photoshope and he knew exactly
what he needed to earn cause he could already see what he wanted to achieve in
the design.

Now i dont know what i would do without him cause he can dabble in the JS code
related to UI actions and events also.

I guess my point is maybe you need to look for someone with great design
skills but not necessarily web experience. Possibly you could try the arts
department or even the architectural departments of universities as there may
be some hidden talent in those areas.

I know that my design guy did a few courses from those faculties also.

------
movix
We're considering a reciprocal barter system - coding for design.

Any interest to you?

~~~
icey
It's a compelling idea - could you contact me at icey@icey.net so we can talk?

------
poppysan
I'd be interested in the right project. Maybe we can trade details?

~~~
icey
Sure, drop me a line at icey@icey.net and we'll talk!

[Edit: Also, even if you're just interested in working on _anything_, post in
here - I know this comes up with some frequency, so someone else may find the
information useful]

------
Novash
Try

1) At the end of the rainbow (people always forget this one)

2) If you can hold a couple more months, ask Santa for one, but that requires
you to have been a good hacker all the year and have always freed all
resources on the destructors and never left a dangling pointer.

3) Post a job add on Stackoverflow.com

4) Post a job add here

5) Profit ??

~~~
icey
Ha!

Well, thanks for trying to help - I'm afraid I'm due for lumps of coal this
year, so I can't ask Santa for help.

I know there are some designers around here
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=732283>), so I was hoping there were
some who were also interested in joining a team of people as a collaborator
instead of as hired help... We're checking out all of our options; it's just
that we feel having someone who was really strong on the front-end of things
would be a perfect fit to the skill set we've got now.

~~~
Novash
Look, stackoverflow.com does have a job session. You really might want to post
there. Also, I do know some designers, at least 3, but they all suffer from
the innate problem of being Brazilians since I am Brazilian myself. I don't
think they would be willing to move to USA to work for you.

~~~
icey
There's a subtle point here that I think is important; we're not looking for
someone to work _for_ us, we're looking for someone to work _with_ us.

~~~
Novash
English connectives are difficult for me, but I understand your point. Again,
I don't think they would be willing to move. Would that be a problem?

~~~
icey
I don't think anyone would be able to move, no. We're already fully remote
anyways since Kirubakaran and I are in different parts of the country.

Have them drop me a line at icey@icey.net and we'll talk :D

